# Want to add SD DVR. Can I do this with my current dish?



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

I'll try to keep this brief...

Had D* ~10 years, old RCA box, old 2-LNB dish running only one TV in the living room. GF just moved in and wants TV in the bedroom. We can't afford a whole HD setup yet.

Can I buy a SD DVR off Craigs List, hook that up in the living room and move the current RCA box to the bedroom for her? Or do I need a 3-LNB dish for this...i.e. two lines running to the living room DVR and one to the bedroom? 

We'd like to be able to watch one show in the LR while recording another, and be able to to watch something else in the BR.

Sorry for the stupid questions  I hooked my dish up 10 years ago and haven't though about it since, so I don't know much about how all this works.


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

First, you can use your existing dish, but will need to add an external device called a multiswitch. Here is one example, but you can get them much cheaper. http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?prod=CPV901

Run the two coax from the dish to the two inputs on the multiswitch. Then run one coax to the receiver, and 2 coax to the dVR.

Now, as to getting a used DVR all I can say is be careful. All of the current production models are sold as leased, not owned, units and if you "buy" one from an individual, you may not be able to activate it (as the seller wasn't legally entitled to sell it).

If you do find a used DVR to purchase that you can confirm is owned (get the receiver ID number and call DirecTV to confirm), you will still need to buy a new access card from DirecTV (for about $20), so factor that into what you are willing to pay for the used unit.

You can get a brand new SD DVR for about $99 from DirecTV or from various on-line dealers (such as the one I linked to for the multiswitch). That might be a better option to consider.

Carl


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Adding to Carls thought I would suggest you call D* for the purchase and the installation. The install may very well be free along with the relocation of your current tuner and would include any new required hardware.


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

Thank you for your help!

Yeah, I searched around about buying used receivers on eBay and Craig's List on here and I'll definitely confirm their legitimacy with D* before buying, if I go that route. Then again, if used DVRs are going for ~$50 and I need a $20 card, I might just lease an R22 from D* for $30 more and then move that unit to the bedroom when we finally go with an HR2x and SMWLine for the living room.

I'm seeing quite varied pricing on 2x4 multiswitches...from $8 to $80+. Any brands to stay away from? For example...http://www.mcmelectronics.com/product/58-10860 Any good? Is there a magic dollar amount where they go from good to suck?

On the install options, would an installer need landlord permission to drill a hole in the bedroom wall? Or would they go ahead and drill if they saw that other tenants has lines running into their bedrooms? I've heard they can be pretty strict about that so I was just gonna do it myself. I was just going to drill another hole in my living room wall and then run a line down the hallway to the bedroom. Thoughts?

_Edit:_ If I do find any legitimate used DVRs on CG or eBay, are there any problematic models I should definitely avoid?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

Most any 2x4, 3x4, 4x4, 4x8, 2x8, 3x8, 5x8 or 6x8 will work. You can buy 3x4's at local home improvement stores and maybe radio shack, circuit city, etc.

Installers are not supposed to do apartment installs without landlord present or written landlord permission. What your installer will do, I don't know. If you do put holes in the wall, you may have to pay for that when you leave.

Used DVRs: Well, like anything, it is used. DVRs have hard drives and sometimes they get flaky and/or fail. If you can scrape together the $ I would highly recommend the R22 (over the R15 or R16).

Carl


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

Oops, wait a second. If I was to go buy an R22 at Best Buy, that locks me into a 2-year contract with D*, right?

Does the same happen if I buy an 'owned' used DVR box off Craig's List and call to activate it?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

A new DVR will get you a committment, yes.

Supposedly activating a used, owned unit, should not get you a committment. Ask that specifically of the CSR when you call to activate.


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

Thanks again for your help.

Is there a certain date upon which D* switched from owned receivers to leased receivers? Or, is there a certain model which marks the switch to leased equipment?


----------



## carl6 (Nov 16, 2005)

If memory serves me correctly, March 1, 2006 was the cutover date. Most equipment obtained from DirecTV or 3rd party vendors on or after that date would be leased.


----------



## Tybee Bill (Oct 21, 2008)

I purchased an HR10-250 years ago and D* gave me a new HR22 to replace because they are killing the Sat it needed for HD. They told me it was a free replacement for my old "owned" unit and that I owned it. I have never received a box from D* so I would assume I own them all. I have turned off boxes and they never asked me to return them.

Haven't bought anything after the 2006 cutoff.


----------



## gcvt (Feb 28, 2007)

Just a quick update...

I got tired of looking for SD DVR's on craigslist and ebay, and calling D* all the time to see if we'd be able to activate them.

I ended up buying an R22 from Amazon.com yesterday using a $100 gift card from my Aunt for X-Mas...so, free  The 2-year commitment is okay since I don't plan on leaving D* anyway. I'll move the old RCA receiver to the bedroom for the GF, so she'll be quite a bit happier than watching locals-only over rabbit-ears. I plan on doing the cable run and wall drilling myself. I hope my landlord isn't reading this.

We still can't afford a full HD setup, but when we can we'll move the R22 to the bedroom and get an HD dish and receiver for the living room.

Again, thanks for all your help, assistance and advice. It means a lot to someone who hooked up a D* dish about 10 years ago and hasn't done a damn thing since.


----------

